# Lost my Sam suddenly Friday



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Sam. Most of us understand how painful it is to let them go and it is especially hard when it is the sudden loss of one so young. Try to focus on the happy life you gave him and the love he gave your family.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sam...I know what you mean about feeling like you got hit by a truck. These amazing creatures quickly become such a loving member of the family. We lost River, our 11-year-old GR to cancer in December of 2019. I found it hard to breathe for days following. The pain will subside, but it takes time. Sadly, your Sam had to say goodbye at an early age. Gosh, I'm sorry...Hang in there. Give yourself and family time to get past this. Even though Sam was young, you still had him long enough to cherish the memories he gave you. God Bless!


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Erin, So sorry! Hugs for you and your family. Sam looks like a wonderful boy! May peace in knowing him when he was bringing you and family joy with his ways be your refuge from pain....with LOVE. HUDSON'S Fan


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I lost my Ruby in similar circumstances to the same cancer (cardiac hemangiosarcoma) when she was 8 years old. It's devastating and you have my sincere sympathy. Kind thoughts coming your way from Canada.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sam, it's never easy.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a shock and you're right it is hard for little ones to process this kind of loss. Some of these books for children on loss may help your kids (and you) find some peace around the experience. So very sad for you.









8 Books for When a Child Loses a Pet - B&N Reads


Although it’s a very common experience, losing a beloved pet can be difficult for children (and parents!). Conversations around death will inevitably arise, and little ones may begin to ask a lot of tough questions. Books can be a great resource for helping children work through their emotions...



www.barnesandnoble.com


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sam. It's heartbreaking beyond description to lose a beloved pet/family member and for it to occur so suddenly would surely feel like being hit by a truck. My heart breaks for you and your children. Prayers for your family as you grieve Sam.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahh, I'm so sorry to hear about sudden your loss of Sam. Sending prayers.


----------

